# 2010 Annual Communication Resolutions Disscussion



## owls84 (Sep 16, 2010)

_As our tradition at MoTx we as staff like to see open discussion on various resolutions that are being presented before Grand Lodge of Texas at their Annual Communication. You may choose to write for or against on each or you may like to go in detail. At minimum, BE RESPECTFUL. Just because you may not agree with a person doesn't mean a great discussion, possibly an education oppurtunity, could not be had. 

*Also, this should not be taken as a means of persuasion one way or the other but to allow discussion on topics. Many of us on here do not even have a GL vote so our opinion is practically useless anyway. But what a great way to get people thinking. Not to mention the fact these are just summaries of the resolutions and the committees of GL will offer more insight that we may not be able to disclose during the discussion.* _

Here they are. Hot off the press and I am pround to point out out of the 23 resolutions 3 were submitted by MoTx active members. (Bill Lins and Sirus) Great Job guys regardless of the outcome. 

*2010 RESOLUTIONS*
*Grand Master's Recommendation* amends Article 163 to provide that the present
$14.25 per capita amount of $14.25 be increased to $25.00 and that the increased amount of $10.75 be designated to the Grand Lodge General Fund for use in the operations of Grand Lodge.
*Holdover Resolution #18, 2009*.  Amend Constitution to decrease the MHS Board to five members; deletes Grand Master & DGM from Board, and negating GSW & GJW from serving as interim members.
(Russell Brown).

*Resolutions*
1. Amend Article 433 to require candidates to learn only the answers to questions in the first section of the EA and FC degrees, except by request the GM by dispensation may waive any part of the learning requirement of the EA. (Louis Libel) 

2. Amends Article 129 and 505 to require the Committee on Work to prepare separate and distinct cipher books for each of the primary Masonic Degrees and be published and sold by the Grand Lodge of Texas. In addition, it places restrictions on candidates using the cipher book. (Adolph McKnight).

3. Amends Article 318a and 353 for Lodges to not per capita payments to the Grand Lodge for any member with an endowed membership. (Ray O. Robinson).

4. Repeals Article 405a to permit names of petitioners, candidates, etc., be published. (Travis M. Major).

5. Amends Article 225a to recognize the Major John B. Jones Masonic Rangering Company of the Former Texas Rangers Foundation as an organization to which Texas Masons may belong and participate in as members. (F. Richard "Dick"
Brown).

6. Amends Article 505.17 to add "canvass publicly for or against the reinstatement of a suspended or expelled Mason, or the admission of an unaffiliated Mason. (Fletcher L. Gray).

7. Amend Article 276 to delete the word Warden and replace it with "Junior and Senior Warden" of a Lodge in this Grand Jurisdiction to be considered eligible to be elected Worshipful Master. (Garlon E. Evans).

8. Amend Article 318a to add the provision that in any year that Grand Lodge fails to pay on the endowment, Lodges shall be exempt from paying Grand Lodge per capita on all endowed members.  (James A. Acton).

9. Amend Articles 292, 302, 331, 332, 436, and 437 to use the term "Degree"
in lieu of "Lodge." (Daniel B. Owczarzak).

10. Amend Article 397. Removes all extra wording in the Article except the first few lines, "A firm belief in the existence of God, the immortality of the soul, and the divine authenticity of the Holy Scriptures is indispensably necessary before a candid can be initiated." Eliminates wording regarding books of chosen faith. (Thornton Lodge No. 486). 

11. Amend Article 505 to add item 37 "Make any negative reference or take any negative action in regard to a petitioner's or member's faith, creed or race at any time. (William A. "Bill" Lins).

12. Amends Article 278 to further define tradition of no person other than the Master shall preside "covered." (T. Neal Porter Lodge No. 1354).

13. Amends Article 14c and 111 to clarify the rules for selecting Golden Trowel Award recipient. (Charles S. Robinson).

14. Amend Forms 26 and 44 to delete the requirement for a petitioner to provide his full social security number. (Cale Clark Stephenson, III).

15. Amend Article 318a to repeal the Endowed Memberships and return the funds to the Lodges.  (Frank M. Gentsch, Jr.).

16. Amend Article 353 to restrict plural members from paying Grand Lodge per capita but that all taxes, dues or contributions shall only be paid by the Lodge where the Mason is a regular member. (Harvey S. Dorman).

17. Amend Articles 397 and 398 and Form 26 to delete the divine authenticity of the Holy Scriptures. (James W. "Sonny" Marchbanks).

18. Amend Article 6a to add information other than Grand Lodge of Texas service or activities in the Statement of Availability.  (W. Vernon Burke, Jr.).

19. Amend 318a to permit a member holding an Endowed Membership to add to the value of his endowment in increments of $100 or multiples thereof. (W. Vernon Burke, Jr.).

20. Amend the Monitor to add the word "Amen" in various places of the Ceremony for Leveling a Cornerstone. (W. Vernon Burke, Jr.).

21. Amend Article VII of the Constitution in regards to the Manner of Voting in the Grand Lodge. (William A. "Bill" Lins).

22. Amend Article VII of the Constitution in regards to the Manner of Voting in the Grand Lodge. (William Harold Collum, Jr.).

23. Amend Article 20c regarding the appointment of the Audit Committee of the Grand Lodge Trustees and required the Audit Committee report on the last day of the Annual Communication. (Fred R. Smith).

*STATEMENTS OF AVAILABILITY*
Grand Junior Warden:
1. Claude Ervin
2. Gerald Harris
3. Jerry L. Martin
4. Charles McKay
5. Thomas Shelton
6. D.C. Taylor

Masonic Home and School Board:
Paul D. Underwood

Committee on Work:
None submitted

Library & Museum:
Graham H. Childress


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 16, 2010)

Art 21 & 22 are kind of vague.  What change are they proposing?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome! We have two forum members running for the Grand South: Bro. Gerald Harris and Bro. Tom Shelton. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## tomasball (Sep 16, 2010)

It would seem that many members are understandably upset about the endowment situation.  There's a lot of "us vs them" spirit reflected in these resolutions.


----------



## tomasball (Sep 16, 2010)

There was a resolution offered last year to pay back to the lodges around a million dollars that lodges had paid into the insurance fund, since it was no longer serving any purpose.  It was tabled because the subcommittee on insurance was unhappy it hadn't been referred to them.  I notice it has not been resubmitted.


----------



## dwntwnsb (Sep 16, 2010)

Good Luck to Bro. Gerald Harris and Bro. Tom Shelton!!


----------



## Sirius (Sep 16, 2010)

> 10. Amend Article 397. Removes all extra wording in the Article except  the first few lines, "A firm belief in the existence of God, the  immortality of the soul, and the divine authenticity of the Holy  Scriptures is indispensably necessary before a candid can be initiated."  Eliminates wording regarding books of chosen faith. (Thornton Lodge No.  486).



The debate on this one should be interesting. This resolution would take away from the candidate, and each of us, the right to determine what is the VSL. It would seem to require acknowledgment of the Holy Bible ,and only the Holy Bible, as divinely authentic.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 16, 2010)

Just scanning over it I would have to say:

Support: 4, 5, 7, 11, 14, 18, 19
Oppose: 1, 10
Undecided: 9, 17, 21, 22
Don't care: 2, 6, 12, 13, 20, 23
LOL: 3, 8, 15, 16


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 16, 2010)

Blake Bowden said:


> Just scanning over it I would have to say:
> 
> Support: 4, 5, 7, 11, 14, 18, 19
> Oppose: 1, 10
> ...



I would concur.  I would be interested in knowing more of the details of 21 & 22.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Sep 17, 2010)

tomasball said:


> It would seem that many members are understandably upset about the endowment situation. There's a lot of "us vs them" spirit reflected in these resolutions.


 
Maybe people are tired of the Them vs Us spirit that Grand Lodge has created...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 17, 2010)

ashton lawson said:


> maybe people are tired of the them vs us spirit that grand lodge has created...


 
bingo!


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the text of Resolution #21 that I submitted. If you were @ GL last year, it is the method we used then.


"*Whereas* the manner of voting in the Grand Lodge as currently prescribed in Article VII of the Constitution of the Grand Lodge of Texas is confusing and tends to unfairly diminish the influence of constituent Lodges in favor of Grand Lodge "Members"; and

*Whereas* the manner in which voting “by a show of hands” has been practiced does not conform to the requirements of Article VII of the Constitution of the Grand Lodge of Texas as currently written;

THEREFORE, BE IT RESOLVED that Article VII of the Constitution of the Grand Lodge of Texas be amended as follows:

ARTICLE VII                MANNER OF VOTING IN THE GRAND LODGE

Section 1. – Voting by “Lodges and Members” and Otherwise.

All questions shall be determined by a majority of votes cast as follows:

(a) All votes shall be taken “by Lodges and Members.” 

(b) The vote “by Lodges and Members” shall be in the following manner: The Masters, Wardens and proxies of Lodges present shall vote as one body and constitute the representative body or the “Lodges”; and the Grand Officers and Past Grand Officers and Past Masters present and entitled to vote shall vote as one body and alone constitute the other body or the “Members.”

(c) A written ballot shall be taken whenever demanded by the representatives of at least twenty-five Lodges or whenever so desired by the presiding officer; otherwise the vote shall be taken by two separate “shows of hands”- one of “Members” and one of “Lodges”.

(d) When voting by “shows of hands”, the voters shall hold their ballot books or other proof of eligibility to vote, as announced by the presiding officer, in their upraised hands. Each representative “Lodge” and each “Member” present is entitled to one vote.

(e) When the vote is taken by written ballot, each Lodge represented is entitled to three votes, to be cast by its representatives collectively, and each member of the Grand Lodge present in person is entitled to one vote. In other cases each representative and each member present is entitled to one vote.

The vote of each Lodge shall be cast together, as a majority of its representatives present may agree; if only one is present he shall cast the whole vote; if two are present and they do not agree, then the senior officer of them shall cast the whole vote."


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 17, 2010)

I see that Thornton Lodge has been heard from again.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 17, 2010)

This will be interesting.  I am curious about the $10 pre-register fee though?  I know they have a bunch to print and it cost a ton but seems weird they require $10.  I was wondering if we as lodges could do the same thing?  Could a lodge charge someone who calls and pre-registers coming to your lodge like say the DDGM visit?   There is a ton of issues to deal with no doubt but we definitely need to stop hemorrhaging money.  I would love to think the per-capita increase would make things better but I am almost fully convinced it would prolong practices that should be cut.  Cannot wait for the debate on these resolutions though.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 17, 2010)

I support the increase, you can't operated a 100K member organization for $7.00 a person.  Sorry just doesn't work.

Oppose: 1, 2, 4, 7, 8, 10, 14, 15, 16, 17
Need More information: 6, 9, 12, 20, 22
Support: 3, 5, 11, 13, 18, 19, 21, 23

4. I have a huge issue with this one.  Due to personal experiance in the past year, I'll eloborate in private if anybody wants more reasons why this should not be published.
7. If you change the wording then you might as well drop Junior from it and make it only Senior.  Now if and was a or I would support it.
14.  I would not mind this, however we need more changes to occur.  Every petitioner should be required to submit a criminal history with fingerprints from TXDPS in my opinion.  It would cost them about $10.00, I think.


----------



## Jamesb (Sep 17, 2010)

The racism resolution didn't make it??


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 17, 2010)

Jamesb said:


> The racism resolution didn't make it??



Number 11 alludes to it.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 17, 2010)

What is posted is a abbreviated version of the whole resolution submited.  Grand Lodge only included the primary portion of it and not the entire wording kinda like the way Brother Lins posted then entire resolution for #21.  Each one has a resolution attached.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 20, 2010)

1. No, we have watered it down enough besides if you are teaching the lessons of the Q & A and not strictly memory work they are fun.
2. Yes, everyones has one and uses it for aid in memorizing the words but if you are teaching or helping one to discover the lessons as the lectures say to do the code book does not help with that part as the lessons are not contained in the cipher book.  Not to mention the loads of income we are missing out on this.
3. Yes, the burden should be on Grand Lodge because if it is on the lodge it will eventually strangle them out and Grand Lodge as well.
4. No, just no good reason to publish them.  GL Sec. database if properly used can inform a lodge of a black balled candidate other that that I see no good reason.
5. No, all we need is another group.  Why do these masons not focus on what we have is just plain old blue lodge not enough anymore?  If rumors are right this is invite only as well and like that will not cause more of a stink than it is worth.
6. Yes, sad we need it but that is a good law.
7. No, this could leave a lodge with out a person for WM and be forced to recycle an old PM.  I have seen a SW walk and never come back not to mention what if the JW is a better option for WM than the SW?  
8. Yes, that is if 3 does not pass
9. just not sure will have to look into what exactly the change does.
10. No freaking way, I am shocked this is back again.  Why do people try to force what works best for their lodge on GL and all other lodges?  Why can they just not be happy with what they got and not go on a crusade to change Masonry.  Makes you realize the importance of laws, traditions and customs.  
11. Yes, one of the laws that is sad we need it but Lord do we need it, if nothing else this is a good way to express that GL or Texas Masons as a whole do not condone racism in their lodges.
12. ??? What is the purpose of this law?  Is there some old PM that will not let go of the East and continues to wear his hat in lodge?  This does sound like a case of something a lodge should handle and not have to rely on GL, but that would require putting on our big boy pants.   
13. Depends on what it amends?  I think that is a watered down award anyway.  Most lodges give it out to all PM when they are eligible for it which makes it almost meaningless anyway.
14. Yes, why do we need that anyway?  Anytime we do a background check we have not needed that.   and but 
15. No, because this would be a lawsuit waiting to happen.  I can think of a thousand scenarios that would end badly on this one and not many good.
16.No, although I am on the fence with this one.  You join a second lodge to support it and if I read that right this law would allow 100% of your dues to go to that lodge for support. 
17. Yes,  I personally have had to much trouble with this question.  Why do we ask if someone believes in the Holy Scriptures when that could be any book they choose?  This only affords us only the ability to judge their religious beliefs and is not a requirement for Masonry.  If they have a problem taking an oath on a holy book then they cannot become a Mason but asking them that question to become a mason has no place n Masonry.
18. No, just another way to be braggadocious about your titles.  There are to many titles in Masonry all ready we do not need to add worldly wealth or honors. 
19. Yes, if all other endowments res. fail.  This is a broke system that needs to be tweaked.
20. No, do we really need it? I would like to see this amended to allow lodges to do cornerstones again and not GL.
21. Yes, Brother Bill is a pretty fart smeller and I bet he did the res. right besides I am tired of this being an issue at GL and I have only been once. 
22. I f Bill's fail I would be able to vote for this one if it puts this issue to bed.
23. Yes they should get to know one another.  
Grand South 
Tom Shelton


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Grand Annual Communication - Preregistration*

I vote NO on resolutions
1, 2, 4, 10, 11, 15, 17


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 22, 2010)

I am curious about the vote against #1... ! now to date we are loosing 33% of the EA's that we put the degree on...? with the membership at its lowest point in years we seem to take the attitude that if I did it everybody should be able to do it..? with this membership effect on the Shrine and others that depend on pool of members are they going to start taking non-masons just to keep alive...? no other state has as much for the EA to learn... ! does that make us better masons... ? or does it just allow in the ones the committee on Hope and Change wants in...? why are Texas Masons so hard headed that we can't change.. ? or is because most of our Grand Masters were on the committee on hope and change...? are we just wanting big lodges in the cities and hope the little lodges in small towns go away...? seems to be.. ! because we are they are closing .. ! and a lot to do with the dictation for the Grand Lodge about jumping thru the hoops on being master of a lodge...? most would rather give it up than play the game...?


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheapening & lowering our standards is not the way to increase & improve our Fraternity.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 23, 2010)

HKTidwell said:


> What is posted is a abbreviated version of the whole resolution submited.  Grand Lodge only included the primary portion of it and not the entire wording kinda like the way Brother Lins posted then entire resolution for #21.  Each one has a resolution attached.


 
The Grand Lodge should post each resolution in full form!!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 23, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Cheapening & lowering our standards is not the way to increase & improve our Fraternity.




EXACTLY!!  Lowering the bar only increases quanity at that cost of quality.  Plus gutting the EA degree runs counter to improving Masonic Education.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, coming from someone who has just finished his EA and FC proficiencies is the last few weeks, that I was quite proud of myself for having done so.  It also gave me valuable time working with a well educated mentor in our Lodge.  If EA's are dropping out they either aren't trying, or there might not be enough of an outreach being made towards them to even learn the work, which I believe we were discussing on another thread briefly.


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheapening and lowering our standard... ! does that meen that all other Grand Lodges are Cheap and low class because they don't know the second and third section of the EA.. ! or does it meen that those know all the work are better mason then that those who don't.. ? or does it meen that masonary is just about the second and third of the EA and all other leasons meen nothing.. ? what is so important about those few questions and answers that we are willing to risk everything on them... ! its like some kind of do or die.. ? like in England were they have the defender of the faith... ! don't understand this influence of the committee on hope and change.. ?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 23, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> Cheapening and lowering our standard... ! does that meen that all other Grand Lodges are Cheap and low class because they don't know the second and third section of the EA.. ! or does it meen that those know all the work are better mason then that those who don't.. ? or does it meen that masonary is just about the second and third of the EA and all other leasons meen nothing.. ? what is so important about those few questions and answers that we are willing to risk everything on them... ! its like some kind of do or die.. ? like in England were they have the defender of the faith... ! don't understand this influence of the committee on hope and change.. ?



Other jurisdiction's work is not the same as ours.  Some are longer.  Some requries additional sections on their other degrees.  So we have kind of an apple/oranges thing comparing our work to theirs.  And I do think the 2nd and 3rd parts of the EA are important.  We already leave out so much of our symbolism.  And in England, it takes years to move from EA to FC.  They already look at some of our work as being cheapened.  They also have membership in their lodges in the well into the hundreds and have 70-80% attendance at meetings, plus their dues are in the $100's if not over $1,000.  So yes, every little thing we take away to lessen the barrier cheapens us just that much more.

Remember Masonry isn't just about getting as many guys as we can to join Lodge, it's about getting men that want to be in Lodge and do what is necessary to make the Lodge successful.


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 23, 2010)

correction... ! no other Grand Jurisdiction work is longer in the EA degree... ! others have time periods that have nothing to do with the work.. ! so you only want the high dollar big city lodges and let the small town lodges go .. ! because they are just too low class and don't do the work as well as the big city lodges.. ! and this is what masonary is about to you is the 2nd and 3rd sections of the EA... ! nothing else meens anything.. ! in fact those brothern who don't come to lodge everytime the door is opened should not be allowed to stay in masonary... ! if we have a 1000.00 per year would keep all the low lifes out of masonary... ! and the purpose of the work is not to teach but to put barrier in front of the EA ... ! just to see if he can climb over them... ? Remember Masonry, thruout history has been about men who become masons and may never walk back into their home lodges but live the life of a mason... ! They traveled all over the world and were masons... ! didn't just hang around the front door griping about all those who were not there.. !


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 23, 2010)

Not sure if anybody has ever read this Knights of the North - Laudable Pursuit.  It is a interesting read about building a lodge up and not cheapening the experiance.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Brother Ebeling, I know you are a voting member of the Grand Lodge. Do you plan on voicing statistics to the Past Masters and dignitaries when this is brought up. 

The reason I ask is you seem to have brought up many points that all show in favor of the resolution and you know as well as I do where the Grand Lodge COW will stand on this issue.


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes... ! have been tiler at the grand east for 20+ years, am a past DDGM and a past district instructor ... ! I just believe we have to do something... ! we can't sit and die on the vine... ! rather than a band of brother masons we have turn into a group ( or click ) of brothern who want to set themself apart from others .. ? 

I think it is critical that we get our membership count up or the Shrine, etc will just die away and all their good works will just go by the wayside.. ! good masons are not always rituralist ... ! I know good masons who spend hours a week working with the Scottish Rite and Shrine and donate millions of dollars but don't attend blue lodge... ! do we just exclude them..? think it's kind of short sided..?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 23, 2010)

JEbeling said:
			
		

> correction... ! no other Grand Jurisdiction work is longer in the EA degree... ! others have time periods that have nothing to do with the work.. ! so you only want the high dollar big city lodges and let the small town lodges go .. ! because they are just too low class and don't do the work as well as the big city lodges.. ! and this is what masonary is about to you is the 2nd and 3rd sections of the EA... ! nothing else meens anything.. ! in fact those brothern who don't come to lodge everytime the door is opened should not be allowed to stay in masonary... ! if we have a 1000.00 per year would keep all the low lifes out of masonary... ! and the purpose of the work is not to teach but to put barrier in front of the EA ... ! just to see if he can climb over them... ? Remember Masonry, thruout history has been about men who become masons and may never walk back into their home lodges but live the life of a mason... ! They traveled all over the world and were masons... ! didn't just hang around the front door griping about all those who were not there.. !



Brother, I hope that when you state your case at GL you do so with more respect then you have afforded me here. 

I would continue to debate my point with you but I see that it is impossible to illustrate a point to a blind man who doesn't want to see and has to be right rather then get it right.  Unfortunately, you are wrong in your logic and even more off by the words you put in my mouth as my opinions. 

Good day brother, I hope next time we talk, you remember how to treat a brother.


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry Dave.. ! but the debate is about res #1... ! and I just don't understand why the attitude of those who seem to want to be the defender of the work..? nobody said it can't be taught just that all that needs to be turned in is just the first section..? have a great day brother Dave.. !


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 23, 2010)

Blake Bowden said:


> The Grand Lodge should post each resolution in full form!!


 
GL will send out booklets to the Lodges with the full wording of each proposal in about a month or so. Remember, though, the proposals can and often are amended during GL and, sometimes, the final form bears no resemblance to the original proposal. Keeps things interesting! ;-)


----------



## rhitland (Sep 23, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> Cheapening and lowering our standard... ! does that meen that all other Grand Lodges are Cheap and low class because they don't know the second and third section of the EA.. ! or does it meen that those know all the work are better mason then that those who don't.. ? or does it meen that masonary is just about the second and third of the EA and all other leasons meen nothing.. ? what is so important about those few questions and answers that we are willing to risk everything on them... ! its like some kind of do or die.. ? like in England were they have the defender of the faith... ! don't understand this influence of the committee on hope and change.. ?



Show me results where lessening of the memory work has increased membership in any Grand Jurisdiction in the USA?  I have not seen the numbers this year but last I checked I believe 2 or 3 states had positive numbers in membership growth and MA was the only one out of the single digits with 400+.  Just saying we need to research what works and what does not.  If you can show how lessening the memory work will improve membership I would vote for it but as of now those sections are what the candidate and I enjoy the most about the EA Q&A so I want to keep'em.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I'll cut it short, but the memory work, and older 'Masonic' brothers helping me out with it, is more than slightly impressive.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 24, 2010)

rhitland said:


> Show me results where lessening of the memory work has increased membership in any Grand Jurisdiction in the USA?


 
PGM Tommy Griffin was tasked with studying that question a few years back & found NO difference in petitions, retention, or advancement between us & those jurisdictions that had lessened their requirements.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 24, 2010)

...!, are you kidding? The 2nd and 3rd sections are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Why butcher the definition of a Lodge or the explanation of the working tools?

I'll tell you the problem with EA's:

They watched National Treasure and hoped to gain all of our knowledge and secrets at the speed of a twitter update.

The Brethren assigned to investigate the petitioner botched it.

The Lodge they petitioned to offers nothing more than signup sheets for fundraisers.

The meetings they attend are nothing more than bill paying ceremonies. 

The Lodge they petitioned was quick to hurrah the petition, vote them in, slap the EA degree on...after that..eh..not so much.

I blame lackluster Lodges, not disgruntled EA's.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 24, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> Sorry Dave.. ! but the debate is about res #1... ! and I just don't understand why the attitude of those who seem to want to be the defender of the work..? nobody said it can't be taught just that all that needs to be turned in is just the first section..? have a great day brother Dave.. !



I have no problem with the debate and I respect your opinion on res #1, I just respectfully disagree with it.  It's not an attitude with those who defend the work, it's our opinion which we are just as passionate about.  I do not see the 2nd and 3rd sections as barriers.  I do have to agree with the findings that lessening the work will not improve retention.  I also see the opinions of new EA's in my Lodge, here and other places I frequent, and they don't want the work lessoned.  But, it's not that we think it should be kept have an attitude of, "We did it, so they have to do it."  It's more the new EA's having an attitude of, "They did, so I want to do it too."  To most of them, you wouldn't be making it easier, you would be robbing them of part of the experience.  

I also agree with Bro. Blake that lackluster Lodges are a big part.  I know we have pointed fingers at GL for not providing a better product to us as Masons to justify the raising of per capita.  But, I think to be able to point those fingers at GL, we also have to point them at these lackluster Lodges for not providing a better product to their members.  As Bro. Blake pointed out, who is going to want to waste valuable hours of their time once a month to attend a bill pay ceremony.  Lodges have to give their members a reason to come back.  

If a Lodge is active, it will attract and keep good men.  It will bring in people who want to be part of something bigger and better then themselves.  It will embrace them in the culture of the Lodge and Masonary and better enable them to embody the values of Masonary not only in the Lodge but in there everyday lives.  And when it comes down to it, isn't that the first thing we charge every new EA's with doing?


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 24, 2010)

And Griffin was objective... ! he know what he was going to find before he started.. ! he was going to find what he want to.. !
another "committee on hope and change" member who became Grand Master who only worried about one thing .. ! while the other business of Grand Lodge went to He$$ ... !


----------



## rhitland (Sep 27, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> And Griffin was objective... ! he know what he was going to find before he started.. ! he was going to find what he want to.. !
> another "committee on hope and change" member who became Grand Master who only worried about one thing .. ! while the other business of Grand Lodge went to He$$ ... !


Brother Jebeling, the numbers for growth in each state is public information as well as the ones who lessened the memory work; go get the information and if there is growth within these states show us. The finger pointing only gets you so far then you need facts to back you up.   It would be more productive than belly aching about the Com. on Hope and Change.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 27, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> I just believe we have to do something... ! we can't sit and die on the vine... !


 
Doing away with the memory work & ritual proficiency is not the way to revitalize Lodges. It has been my experience that Lodges are failing due to members who have become complacent & stop working to maintain & improve their Lodges. They neither do anything nor have anything with which to attract new members.  They are dying on the vine & deserve to.

Successful, growing Lodges are visible and active in their communities. They offer Masonic education & activities to their members & attract new ones. They demand competence in the memory work & proficiency in the floorwork, and the new members respond to the challenge.   Quite frankly, they have enough respect for Masonry & pride in their Lodges that they do not need Grand Lodge to tell them what to do & how to do it.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 28, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Doing away with the memory work & ritual proficiency is not the way to revitalize Lodges. It has been my experience that Lodges are failing due to members who have become complacent & stop working to maintain & improve their Lodges. They neither do anything nor have anything with which to attract new members. They are dying on the vine & deserve to.
> 
> Successful, growing Lodges are visible and active in their communities. They offer Masonic education & activities to their members & attract new ones. They demand competence in the memory work & proficiency in the floorwork, and the new members respond to the challenge. Quite frankly, they have enough respect for Masonry & pride in their Lodges that they do not need Grand Lodge to tell them what to do & how to do it.



Well said Bro. Bill, well said!!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Brother Blake, and good luck to you Brother Shelton.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 7, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Doing away with the memory work & ritual proficiency is not the way to revitalize Lodges. It has been my experience that Lodges are failing due to members who have become complacent & stop working to maintain & improve their Lodges. They neither do anything nor have anything with which to attract new members.  They are dying on the vine & deserve to.



Yeah. What he said!

Good men don't knock on our door for an opportunity to have a second-rate spaghetti dinner and attend a meeting that is little more than the routine business of paying bills and arguing over whether or not once every fifteen years is often enough to repaint the lodge room. They come seeking Light. Memory work and ritual proficiency are the basic tools that would equip a man to begin the lifelong process of refining his ashlar and finding More Light. Why in the world would we consider withholding the very things we ostensibly promised to deliver?


----------



## mark! (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree with brother Bill.  It seems that, in my limited experience, that older lodges, that is those with older members, don't seem to want to expand, they don't want to make things new and branch out.  They are set in their ways and what they do, they meet once a week, have very scarce study sessions, and rarely offer up assistance to open their doors to new members.  Many lodges have had a hard time adjusting to new times and new technology.  It's going to be a balance of tradition, along with new ideas and concepts that advance our fraternity, and keep memberships growing.  We have to not let up once we've achieved our master mason status, we must press onward and continue the studies, continue the outreach and getting out in the community to help those in need.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 8, 2010)

Brother Mark, You are quite observant  for a Brother with limited experience. I don't believe it is totally a case of not wanting to grow, just a mindset against change, or a case of being located in an area that has seen its' best days. In time, either the lodges will eventually open their minds to changes that will promote the fraternity, or they will simply cease to exist. There are many lodges ( more prevelently in the rural areas) that have not Raised a New Master Mason in months or even years. I have heard the stories, that it is because their potential members all move away to the proverbial big city, but it has been legal for 18 year olds to become masons for a few years now, I wonder why the lodges are not picking up some of these young men who are ready and mature enough at 18?


----------



## rhitland (Oct 8, 2010)

My cousin and I where looking through 2003 GL Proceedings and ran across an oration by PGM Harrison, who made the call for the next John Sayles or Jewell Lightfoot.  That young mason who would would selflessly lead us to the next level but he also made the point could we find and if so will we elect a 26 year old as GM and find the next John Sayles?  Fantastic speech though i will see if I can scan it in for all to read.


----------



## peace out (Oct 8, 2010)

*Resolutions*
 1. Folks, the beauty of masonry seems to be in the travel & toil, not the membership.  I've seen Ebeling's thoughts and kindly disagree.  Masonry is not a charitable organization by definition.  Nor do I want procedures to shackle the wonderful rituals for the sake of the charities.  If someone doesn't want a part of the rituals, perhaps masonry isn't for them.

 2. I support this.  Take it out of independent hands, make it near impossible to decode without already knowing most of the language and strictly govern its spread.  

10. Strongly opposed to this.  This seems to be a move to make masonry more aligned with Christianity than necessary.  If the purpose if for anything else, it's lost on me.  

17.  Not sure just complete deletion is a move in a positive direction.


----------



## mark! (Oct 8, 2010)

Gerald.Harris said:


> Brother Mark, You are quite observant  for a Brother with limited experience. I don't believe it is totally a case of not wanting to grow, just a mindset against change, or a case of being located in an area that has seen its' best days. In time, either the lodges will eventually open their minds to changes that will promote the fraternity, or they will simply cease to exist. There are many lodges ( more prevelently in the rural areas) that have not Raised a New Master Mason in months or even years. I have heard the stories, that it is because their potential members all move away to the proverbial big city, but it has been legal for 18 year olds to become masons for a few years now, I wonder why the lodges are not picking up some of these young men who are ready and mature enough at 18?


 
Thank you Brother.  I agree with you that it's not totally about not wanting to grow, and just as you said, it's a case of being located in an area that has seen is best days.  I see a progressive movement from my lodge at this time, to incorporate new ideas and such in to the lodge to help progress, and it's a great thing to behold.  I am one of those Mater Masons that was raised, got married and moved to the proverbial big city.  I would also point out, working in law enforcement, that there aren't many 18 year olds around here, in this area, that would pass the investigation to become a Mason.  Sadly, times have changed drastically around here and it seems anyone 16 or older has been arrested for something above a Class C offense.  Could that play a part in the numbers game?  Absolutely, and I believe it has.  My home lodge is a small lodge, in a very small town.  Most members, I would estimate being over 60 years of age, with few of us in their 20's.  I believe the age of 18 should have been legal to petition a lodge for a long time now, but done recently was it a move that should have been made, or one that was as a desperation move, to get young men before the stray yonder to the life of unethical acts and reasoning.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 9, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Maybe people are tired of the Them vs Us spirit that Grand Lodge has created...


 
people seem to forget that THEM is US, and seem to be very quick in pointing fingers at THEM in what some would say is not within the spirit of Masonry...


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Oct 9, 2010)

A fair point. Frustration is usually a two-way street.


----------



## MacFie (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah but from what I've heard from the Lodges around here the Grand Lodge representatives haven't come out to answer questions, just state what they want to do, and why.  The lack of clarification, in any organisation would bring up mistrust and frustration.  I am of course speaking from second-hand knowledge, but I've heard a lot of it.


----------



## Scotty32 (Oct 12, 2010)

*I Oppose :*

 1. The EA work, I believe, is what separates the curious from the serious & dedicated.
     Not only the EA but go further & add the FC? Come on! I learned it in a day.

 2. I see the point to have an aid to memory for some, but I see this as not only being
     used for that specific reason as a 'quick reference'. Besides, I'll say it again: I see 
     the same thing in the York Rite, make it into cipher work. Then later nobody will read 
     the cipher work, and then it will be in plain English. No one bothers to learn the work
     in the YR any more (yes I know there are some of you that do, & therefore you are                                
     not included in this category) and it is a terrible thing that is ruining it. I do not ever
     want to see this happen in the bedrock of Masonry. *I would like to hear from those
     in other Jurisdictions where they are permitted & give a word on my concerns on this.*

15. This is not the best way to go about this. 

20. So Mote It Be is non-sectarian. That is why we use it. 

*I Support :*

11. This needs to be added & is long overdo, Thank you Bill! There is no reason why this will be a 
      problem if you truly live by & believe in the lesson we teach. In my opinion,
      opposition to this resolution is self evident that you still have yet to be brought
      to light &/or have no place in our fraternity. I'll share an example set by
      George Washington that I read one time: 
      During the American Revolution, America was celebrating Guy Fawkes Day 
      (yes they did, even though it is an English holiday). Gen. Washington walked 
      by a couple of soldiers who were desecrating a picture of the Pope & stopped 
      them. He said, "We do not do that in here in America, and you WILL NOT
      do that in my Army!" ---I think the message is clear.

      Here is another example & is more important to think about:
      There is a friend of mine named Walter Kase. He is a Holocaust survivor
      & travels around speaking to school children about the dangers of racism 
      & hate. Every time before he speaks he gives this message, and I will
      remember it forever:

      "None of us get a choice in who we are. None of us get to choose our nationality
      or our skin color. And no one deserves to be hated or discriminated against
      because of their religion. That is between you & God alone. To be hateful & to be
      disrespectful to those who God has chosen to be different than we are is therefore
      sinful, it is ungodly, & it leads to horrible tragedies which I have experienced myself."

17. If we are truly accepting of all faiths, then I feel this should no longer be used.
     Someone of a different faith might have some difficulty accepting something 
     other than their own book of faith as 'Divine authenticity'. For myself, I do not
     consider all of the Holy Bible to be divinely authentic. I do not believe in the 
     Book of  Revelations either. It is not my place to convince others of that & I
     never will. A man's religion is his own business. However, if it is not adopted,
     I will not lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 12, 2010)

Scotty32 said:


> *I Oppose :*
> 
> 2. I see the point to have an aid to memory for some, but I see this as not only being
> used for that specific reason as a 'quick reference'. Besides, I'll say it again: I see
> ...



While I support #2, I do think you have a valid concern that warrants further investigation as you suggested.  I know when I went through SR, almost all the parts were read, which to me took away from the degrees.  So, I believe you bring up a very real concern, and I would hate to see the EA, FC, and MM degree get where it's just people reading off a page.


----------



## stanb (Nov 14, 2010)

California has the best plan available.  EA and FC do not have to do anything but turn in the obligation and grip trial lecture. The MM is required to turn in entire trial lecture for MM degree.  There is no police running around in the lodges in California to make people turn in the MM trial lecture.  The above is one of the options in California.  A candidate is also given a cipher book for each degree after completion of that degree.  There is another option for all the degrees.  Turn in trial lectures for all 3 degrees.  The qualifications for Senior Deacon is as follows.  3 trial lectures for 3 degrees.  Senior Deacon has to be able to do his part in all 3 degrees.  The senior deacon has to do the stairway lecture in 2nd degree.  He must be certified by the District Inspector prior to installation.  The Junior Warden has to confer the 1st degree and give lecture at end of 1st degree.  The junior Warden has to be certified prior to installation by District Inspector.  The Senior Warden must be able to confer 2nd degree and give lecture at the end of 2nd degree. Senior Warden must also be certified by the District Inspector.  The Worshipful Master must be able to confer 3rd degree and give lecture at the end of 3rd degree.  The Worshipful Master must also be certified by the District Inspector.  If any officer SD, JW, SW or WM does not certify and the lodge has no one to take one of these offices the District Inspector can pull their charter. The lodge in Healdsburg, California lost their charter for 6 months. This is by far the best program for proficient officers.  There is the easy way out in California and learn a little or learn it all.  This program works very well in California.  California cheapened the work and still has better proficient officers than any place I have visited.  This program works!!!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 14, 2010)

Brother Macfie, I don't believe that you have heard it quite correctly. The normal mode of translating the wishes of the Grand Lodge Trustees is through the right hand of the Grand Master, who is your District Deputy, he makes a minimum of one, and usually two official visits to your lodge each year.It is during those visits that the voice of the Grand Master is heard in each lodge room.  The Grand Master also holds Regional Conferences each year which is normally an instructive program, with a question and answer session afterwards. This system has proven to be the most effecient means of communicating the ideas and present situation of the Grand Lodge to the many lodges scattered across this great state. It is the duty and responsibility of the Worshipful Master and his officers to get as many as possible to these meetings and conferences, but I can assure you that the attendance at these meetings have continually gone down each year for the past 30 or more that I have been a Master Mason. 
 I am willing to bet that the Grand Master and the rest of the trustees would be more than pleased to hear from you and any other brother who has a plan or an idea that will make the lines of communication more open and easily accessable.



MacFie said:


> Yeah but from what I've heard from the Lodges around here the Grand Lodge representatives haven't come out to answer questions, just state what they want to do, and why.  The lack of clarification, in any organisation would bring up mistrust and frustration.  I am of course speaking from second-hand knowledge, but I've heard a lot of it.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 14, 2010)

I like some of these ideas very much. Can you imagine what havoc this would create in our own Grand Lodge.  I know that when the lodges were graded in their opening and closing ritual on 2008, many of them were not very receptive to the idea, even though I assure you most of them not only complied, but became much better in their opening and closing during that year. I for one do not necessarily like the idea that the Grand Lodge has to dictate proficiency to the constituant lodges, I would much prefer to see the  lodges get themselves motivated , and practice the ritual proficiently because that is the right thing to do.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bro. Harris my question to you then would be at what point should GL step in, if any, to dictate this? I know a man that travels is sure to walk into a Lodge that frankly cannot open or close the Lodge and after sitting through this it becomes in question how can they do a degree, how can they teach the work, how can light shine in a Lodge that doesn't have this as a minimum standard? At what point does GL need to set the bar because some lodges simply do not feel this to be a priority or a factor of pride?


----------



## My Freemasonry (Dec 3, 2010)

Well in about 2 hours there will be discussions on resolutions and voting to follow. Feel free to post any discussion you have on this forum. Be sure and check results at our results thread that can be found by clicking here. 

Remember to keep everything within due bounds and may peace and harmony prevail in all we do as men and Masons for it is today and tomorrow that history is made for all Masons of Texas.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 3, 2010)

I wonder if Fraternal Relations will mention Prince Hall when they give their report...


----------



## owls84 (Dec 3, 2010)

Their report is due after lunch about 2:00 so we will have to see. I am intrested in that as well. 

Did you see how much money the Square and Compass Holdings Inc. has? This is from property that is owned by the GLoTx. And we say the GL is not in the real estate business.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well they presented the report just before lunch. The Prince Hall issues WAS brought up. It will be voted on next year. 

Everyone don't forget to check into the MasonsofTexas.com Exclusive Results Thread.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2010)

Brother Bill you did more than you can imagine for this craft today!  Cheers My Brother Cheers!

M Boyd Patterson gave me goose bumps with the intensity of his oration in support of this resolution.

p.s. I am curious to know what counsel Brother Glassgow whispered to you!


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2010)

The Grand West would have nothing to do with lessening the memory work.  Many speaches where given in favor for the resolutin and where met with great applause, some standing.  Our Grand Lodge will in no time soon do away with memory work in regards to the Q&A.   It was neat to learn we have the most amount of memory work for a candidate to memorize in the WORLD!  We do everything bigger in Texas! 
I feel as well in 1 year and about 3 days I/any Texas Mason will be able to sit in a PH Lodge!


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2010)

PGM Reece Harrison was masterful in his presentation of the asking for full recognition from the Grand Lodge formed in Brazoria county from the Grand Lodge formed in Harris County, wink wink.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 4, 2010)

Did the GM's Recommendation pass?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 4, 2010)

dhouseholder said:
			
		

> Did the GM's Recommendation pass?



Yes


----------



## rhitland (Dec 4, 2010)

I was not sure if it had been posted that Jerry Martin was elected to the Grand South.  Congrats RW Jerry Martin.

By the way the other GRand Lodge formed in Texas was not in Brazoria COunty but Brenham County.  Sorry my Brethren.

I also heard there was great discussion about the cable tow with a few 148 boys, Bill Linns and JTM.. !  I so wish I was there Brother JT, I will not miss ya next year my bro.


----------



## HKTidwell (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anybody have a list of the remaining resolutions and their status?


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 4, 2010)

We seem to be all over the place, so I'll post the Cliff-notes version here.

Grand Master's resolution was Adopted

Jerry L Martin was elected to the Grand South

Holdover 18 from 2009 (lowering number on Board of Directors of Home & School) Adopted

1 (shortening EA turn in) Not Adopted
2 (codebook) Not Considered
3 (per capita on endowed members) Tabled
4 (Publication of candidate names) Withdrawn
5 (Rangers Foundation) Adopted
6 (Canvassing) Adopted with amendment to wording
7 (Qualification of WM) Not Adopted
8 (Exemption of Per Capita) Withdrawn
9 (Change of "Lodge" to "Degree") Withdrawn
10 (Holy Bible as only VSL) Withdrawn
11 (Faith/Creed/Race) Adopted
12 (Covering in Lodge) Adopted
13 (Golden Trowel) Not Adopted
14 (Social Security #) Adopted after paper ballot
15 (Repeal of Endowed Membership) Withdrawn
16 (Per Capita on Plural Memberships) Not Adopted
17 (Removal of "divine auth. of the Holy Scriptures") Withdrawn
18 (Adding non Masonic activities to Statement of Availability) Amended, then Adopted
19 (Member Adding to Endowment) Not Adopted
20 (Change to Cornerstone Ceremony)Adopted
21 (Voting by Lodges and Members) Withdrawn
22 (Voting by Lodges and Members) Not Considered
23 (Trustee appointments) Adopted

This is what I have from my notes.  Corrections brothers?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 4, 2010)

GM Res No 1 - Passed
Holdover No 18 - Passed
No 1 - Not passed
No 2 - Not passed
No 3 - Tabled
No 4 - Withdrawn
No 5 - Passed
No 6 - Passed as Amended
No 7 - Not passed
No 8 - Withdrawn
No 9 - Withdrawn
No 10 - Withdrawn
No 11 - Passed
No 12 - Passed
No 13 - Not passed
No 14 - Passed
No 15 - Not considered
No 16 - Not passed
No 17 - Withdrawn
No 18 - Passed as Amended
No 19 - Not passed
No 20 - Passed
No 21 - Withdrawn
No 22 - Not considered
No 23 - Not passed 

Also the charter for Panhandle Lodge was Revoked

Those are the results according to my notes. Please if anyone has any corrections and/or additions, please do so.


----------



## turtle (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the upates


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2010)

rhitland said:


> I am curious to know what counsel Brother Glasgow whispered to you!


 
He could tell that I was a little bit nervous, so he advised me to just imagine that the audience was sitting out there wearing nothing but their underwear. Then I _really_ got nervous!  :wink:


----------



## JTM (Dec 5, 2010)

rhitland said:


> I was not sure if it had been posted that Jerry Martin was elected to the Grand South.  Congrats RW Jerry Martin.
> 
> By the way the other GRand Lodge formed in Texas was not in Brazoria COunty but Brenham County.  Sorry my Brethren.
> 
> I also heard there was great discussion about the cable tow with a few 148 boys, Bill Linns and JTM.. !  I so wish I was there Brother JT, I will not miss ya next year my bro.


 
I'm a member of 149 now, btw, and there were 5 of us there that night.  

Ashton Lawson (P&V)
Owls
Bill Lins
TeamF07
Daveinwaco
ScottyB
Several others.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2010)

rhitland said:


> I will not miss ya next year my bro.


 
You _better_ be there, Puss Boy!  :wink:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 5, 2010)

< I fail


----------



## Joey (Dec 5, 2010)

Hopefully Blake & I will both get to go next year.


----------



## Nate Riley (Dec 5, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> He could tell that I was a little bit nervous, so he advised me to just imagine that the audience was sitting out there wearing nothing but their underwear. Then I _really_ got nervous!  :wink:


 
If it had gotten another degree hotter in the balcony, there would have been one brother in his underwear!


----------



## JTM (Dec 5, 2010)

we need to come up with a MoT order/degree for the balcony at crickets.


----------



## dbindel (Dec 5, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> He could tell that I was a little bit nervous, so he advised me to just imagine that the audience was sitting out there wearing nothing but their underwear. Then I _really_ got nervous!  :wink:


 
Nothing but their aprons!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 5, 2010)

dbindel said:


> Nothing but their aprons!


 
Sick man, just sick.


----------



## lsmith (Dec 5, 2010)

Reference Proposal #1,  in my opinion if the lodge involves the EA's and keep them interested and explain the answers as we instruct them, they will stay


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 5, 2010)

lsmith said:
			
		

> Reference Proposal #1,  in my opinion if the lodge involves the EA's and keep them interested and explain the answers as we instruct them, they will stay



If you ask most EAs, they want both the 2nd and 3rd parts.  But this resolution was defeated at least by a 2-1 margin.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> If you ask most EAs, they want both the 2nd and 3rd parts.


 
So, judging by the vote, does the Grand West.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2010)

JTM said:


> we need to come up with a MoT order/degree for the balcony at crickets.


 
The "Degree of the Frosted Mug"?


----------

